# cold weather drying



## buddog (Jan 29, 2009)

*I understand how temperature affects drying time . But will freezing temperatures harm the buds . When they are hanging.*


----------



## benamucc (Jan 29, 2009)

personal opinion:  i think that freezing would be like drying too fast in the sense that the buds would retain chlorophyll and have a "green" taste.  freezing would stop the chemical break down.  

freezing seems to work ok for me after they've dried slowly and cured.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 29, 2009)

colder temps aren't good for drying. usually the humidity is higher in colder temperatures. if anything it will take longer to dry. 

can't you put the buds inside somewhere?


----------



## dubblehue (Jan 29, 2009)

According to Jorge's Medical Growers Bible, freezing accelerates the rate in which moisture dissipates from the buds. It causes moisture to force it's way out the pores unnaturally] ,which results in trich damage.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 29, 2009)

Put it in the water heater closet.

Do not freeze fresh weed, you will be sorry. I promise you.


----------



## intellenoob (Jan 30, 2009)

what if its not freezing, but just cold, like 40-50 F?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 30, 2009)

Cold = High humidity.

High humidity = mould.



> can't you put the buds inside somewhere?



^^


----------

